# Raptors Summer League 2015



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> The Toronto Raptors announced Tuesday their schedule for Samsung NBA Summer League 2015 in Las Vegas. Twenty-four teams will participate in a tournament-style format to crown this year’s champion. Teams will compete in three preliminary round games from July 10-14, before being seeded in a tournament running through the championship game on July 20. Each team is guaranteed to play at least five games.


Link

Looking forward to seeing Bruno and his new high fade.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614567571707314176


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hope Phil Scrubb makes the team....


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Superstar Scrubb.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

How did Bebe do in whatever league he played in last season?


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Who are the last five guys?? Don't recognize any of their names. 
And finally the roster contains most of our players, under our own control and development... Seriously how crazzzy good is that!?!?! As Masai said that's the best event of this whole season by far !


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

R-Star said:


> I hope Phil Scrubb makes the team....


Me too, had a couple chances to see him play. Definitely good enough to be an NCAA guy, but also a huuuuge longshot. That whole team could hold its own when it plays up, too.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ATLien said:


> How did Bebe do in whatever league he played in last season?


He didn't play in any league. Him and Bruno kicked it around the team all year.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Full roster added to the OP. 

We've got a lot of players that I'm interested in seeing. The Bachinskyi brothers are huge, but are they mobile enough for the NBA? 

Bebe, DeAndre, Bruno, Delon and Powell will see the majority of court time, and I can't wait to see the improvements in Bebe & Bruno.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

- He's gained 20lbs
- He can speak & understand English 
- Jonas is in the background taking shots


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

whoa! He looks much bigger than last year.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> whoa! He looks much bigger than last year.



I'm absurdly excited for SL now. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I read a news a couple weeks ago about Tyrus Thomas being part of our summer league team. I don't see him on the roster though.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I read a news a couple weeks ago about Tyrus Thomas being part of our summer league team. I don't see him on the roster though.


I've heard nothing on this. I would be surprised if true. He gave the NBA a shot, he wasn't good enough. Playing in the SL isn't going to convince anybody he is, even if he dominates.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Not that he's part of the SL team, but I love that Valanciunas is out with the team putting in reps. More great news, he's working on his speed and explosiveness, which is highlighted in this video;


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

WOW!!!! 
Caboclo looking very comfortable on the drives, the threes and defense. 
Wright's ready to go, Carroll looks sharp and so did Bebe!! It's going to be an excellent summer league and can't wait to see them develop over the upcoming D-League season. 
Now that's excinting !!


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Had a chance to watch the game.

Bebe looked great, a lot of activity on both ends and did a good job finishing at the rim. Looked like a longer, less polished Amir out there. 

Delon Wright looked nice, was able to play with pace and was disruptive in passing lanes but not convinced that it will translate to the next level just yet. 

Bruno is clearly oozing with potential, definitely worth that 20th pick last year, but he is still probably one or two years away. He has some skills and a great body but just doesn't look ready.

Finally, Norman Powell looked really good, I'm surprised. Was really disruptive on defense and showed some touch on the jump shot. It isn't a pretty release, but he looked like he could play 15 minutes for us tomorrow. Some of this speaks to our weak wing rotation but he has promise.

Overall our guys that we will roster looked impressive. Hopefully they pan out, summer league should be exciting for us, for sure.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We've also signed a partially guaranteed deal with Ronald Roberts. He'll likely be our 3rd string PF.

Lowry/Joseph/Wright
DeRozan/Ross/Powell
Carroll/Johnson/Caboclo
Patterson/Scola/Roberts
Valanciunas/Biyombo/Nogueira


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Norman Powell stand up. This 2nd round draft pick is showing out, definitely has to be in the running for the SL Las Vegas MVP. Another stellar performance in leading our team over the Rockets to take us to 3-0. I will try and find some highlights, he went in on some dunks/alley oops. 19 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.7 spg & 1.4 bpg in 25 mpg through 3 games. 

Bebe continues to impress me, plays a very physical type of defense that is causing the opposing big men he faces all kinds of problems. 

We missed Wright this evening, the drop off in nearly every facet of PG play was noticeable. 

Bruno probably suffered the most without Wright and continued his 'chucking' that I've come to notice. I'm not sure if he's been informed to jack up so many 3 balls, but the kid was 1-8 last night. I won't crucify him though, he's played well the previous two games.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

No doubt there. Powell is looking really good. If he can play the 3, help spread the floor with DeMar and Lowry we will be in pretty decent shape. Maybe be that spark off the bench too. 

Yup.... Summer League has definitely started turning my interest on again. I'm also starting to look forward to seeing Wright play too. All in all, I'm slowly coming around with the current roster.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Thoughts after 3 games.

- Bruno isn't close to being ready next year. With our new D-league affiliate hopefully Bruno gets a solid year of playtime there next season.

- I don't see Bebe finding a role on our team. I expect him either traded or spending another year in the D-league or waived. I think he's a decent player but the role of a backup, offensively limited 7 footer is fading in the NBA. Most teams usually only have 1 defensive/rebounding 7 footer and the rest of the front court players are a bunch of 4s and 3s. On our team JV is our 7 footer and guys like Patterson, Scola, James Johnson, Carroll will share time at the 4/5.

- Norman Powell is a keeper. If his summer league performance can translate to the regular season (I'm optimistic that it will) I think he's the ideal sixth man combo guard and the perfect replacement for Lou Will. Hopefully we can sign him to a multi-year deal instead of a 1 year deal since it'll likely be cheaper now than later. I still think Ross has the backup 3 job for now and this likely means we won't see much of Delon Wright this season. I still think we should've drafted someone else or someone that's younger so we can stash but then again I'm guessing we weren't certain that Cory Joseph would be a Raptor.

This is my projected Depth Chart

JV/Patterson
Scola/James Johnson
Carroll/Ross
DeRozan/Powell/Wright
Lowry/Joseph/Wright

I think the starting 5 will be JV/Scola/Carroll/DeRozan/Lowry. The 3 main guys off the bench would be Patterson/Ross/Joseph with the possibility of Powell if he plays well. I don't know how good this lineup will be but I guess it's not really worse than what we had last year.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We got the number 1 seed in the bracket due to our 3-0 record and overall performances. 

Next game: *Thursday, July 16 @ 7 PM PT -- Winner Game 43 vs. #1 Toronto (Game 51) *


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ozzzymandius said:


> No doubt there. Powell is looking really good. If he can play the 3, help spread the floor with DeMar and Lowry we will be in pretty decent shape. Maybe be that spark off the bench too.


Powell is only 6'4, I would be surprised, even with his excellent wingspan, if he gets much time guarding the SF position. 

If he can develop into a more offensively polished Tony Allen, we've unearthed a real gem in the 2nd round. They're both the same size, but Powell has an even greater wingspan, the potential is real. 



seifer0406 said:


> - Bruno isn't close to being ready next year. With our new D-league affiliate hopefully Bruno gets a solid year of playtime there next season.
> 
> - I don't see Bebe finding a role on our team.
> 
> ...


I agree with your assessments on Bruno and Bebe. Both will spend the year in the D-League, perhaps getting 10 day call ups if we are struck by injury. 

To me, Patterson will likely start, with Scola coming off the bench. Biyombo and Scola compliment each other very well, and I'm surprised you think we brought in Biyombo but won't allocate him any minutes, the kid is very good defensively. A philosophy we're preaching. 

The Cory Joseph vs Delon Wright debate is probably the most interesting. Both play a similar game, are similar ages and will fight for the back up minutes. If they both continue to trend in the right direction, Lowry becomes a very attractive looking trade chip mid-way through the season. 

The competition for minutes is going to be intense this year. It's something I felt we lacked, even with Casey sometimes dropping Ross. Practices are going to really improve our players as they all compete to the best of their abilities. 

I think we can already see that trickle down with our SL team.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> Powell is only 6'4, I would be surprised, even with his excellent wingspan, if he gets much time guarding the SF position.
> 
> If he can develop into a more offensively polished Tony Allen, we've unearthed a real gem in the 2nd round. They're both the same size, but Powell has an even greater wingspan, the potential is real.
> 
> ...


I didn't allocate minutes for Biyombo because.....I forgot we signed him lol.

That said I don't expect more than 10 min a game for Biyombo. He's likely in the Tyler Hansbrough role and will be in and out of the rotation (likely in and out with James Johnson). The reason why I think Scola will start is because Casey recently said that he wants Patterson to come off the bench. Either way they'll end up getting similar minutes. I expect Patterson to get around 25-30 min and Scola will play around 20-25 depending on health. If we're trying to imitate the Warriors then I expect we'll see 1 big 4 wing players for stretches during the game. It'll likely be JV/Carroll/Ross/DeRozan/Lowry or Patterson/Carroll/Ross/DeRozan/Lowry.

One more thing is that it wouldn't surprise me if Casey gets fired midway through the season if we struggle. If we're going to play small ball then ball movement becomes very important. Casey has never demonstrated the capability of orchestrating a non iso heavy offense. If he can't use what we have now then he'll likely be replaced.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> One more thing is that it wouldn't surprise me if Casey gets fired midway through the season if we struggle. If we're going to play small ball then ball movement becomes very important. Casey has never demonstrated the capability of orchestrating a non iso heavy offense. If he can't use what we have now then he'll likely be replaced.


In total agreement that Patterson and Scola will likely share similar minutes, their time on the floor will depend on what we're trying to accomplish offensively, as Patterson obviously gives us more spacing. 

This is definitely the most pivotal season under Casey. Masai has brought in players to back up the coaches wishes, so he has to deliver. 

If that doesn't happen, he certainly hits the door. On a side note here, we have just hired A Greer, an assistant that worked with Thibs in Chicago. He is supposedly being given the defense.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Powell is signed. Terms of the contract isn't disclosed. Let's hope that it's a multi-year bargain deal.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm not so sure we should go crazy over Powell quite yet. Tony Allen with offensive polish is a perennial all-star-type player. If he can be Courtney Lee, or maybe better yet, a young DeRozan with more of an edge on defense we should be thrilled. He still has a funky release and he has yet to prove that his activity on defense will be as effective at the next level. I'll be skeptical until I see it with Powell, he was a mid-second rounder after all.

That said, I am thrilled that he is signed, but I think I might be just as interested in seeing if Bebe can crack the rotation to back up Jonas and take up some of the minutes Amir left behind.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Powell is signed. Terms of the contract isn't disclosed. Let's hope that it's a multi-year bargain deal.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621451364854403072


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

And we're out. Bulls downed us last night. 

Our PG play was downright atrocious without Delon Wright running things. Bruno played a much better game offensively, but McDougy took him to school again and again exploiting the young mans lack of strength. 

Norman Powell started hot and then cooled and then inexplicably sat for a huge portion of the game. I know it's not the be all and end all, but I would have preferred to see a real winning mentality from our coaching staff. 

Bebe with 11 and 16 and smothered Portis once again. 

We have a consolation game this evening I believe.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Powell was named to the NBA-All Summer League 1st Team. Well deserved.


----------

